# A Current Affair Uber story on sex assaults



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Its from ACA so it must be true.... 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1323290964443944


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Thing said:


> Its from ACA so it must be true....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The taxi industry will just love this . Women get rape everywhere not just in uber . At least we know who you are if you do a rape .


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

and the episode on Taxi's is tomorrow night right?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes channel got nothing better to broadcast than about murders and rapes . It all about ratings


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Well that was a fair & balanced report 

If they want to bag Uber I wish they would do a story on the stuff we whinge about in here like rates, signing up newbies without mentioning GST, ATO etc.. start up costs... 

Rapes & sex attacks isn't just limited to Uber..


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

uber drivers seriously need to stop sex assaults
brothels are so cheap
just go to asian ones


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

It's called a payed endorsement...


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> It's called a payed endorsement...
> View attachment 167800


Yes it good time to buy the share before the show start and sell it before they do a rape video on taxis


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Queensland again.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

fields said:


> Queensland again.


& NSW, the story also included Muhammad Naveed


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

He had the condoms and all!!


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Thing said:


> & NSW, the story also included Muhammad Naveed


Mohammed Naveed happened years ago. What ACA conveniently forgets to mention, this character was indeed an Uber driver but he was NOT on an Uber trip when he sexually assaulted his passenger. The girl was heavily intoxicated trying to flag down a cab. Mohammed drove by and said, hey come and have a ride with me. Look at my phone, I am an Uber driver.



Thing said:


> & NSW, the story also included Muhammad Naveed


Mohammed Naveed happened years ago. What ACA conveniently forgets to mention, this character was indeed an Uber driver but he was NOT on an Uber trip when he sexually assaulted his passenger. The girl was heavily intoxicated trying to flag down a cab. Mohammed drove by and said, hey come and have a ride with me. Look at my phone, I am an Uber driver.


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

fields said:


> Mohammed drove by and said, hey come and have a ride with me.


So it was consensual ?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

corsair said:


> So it was consensual ?


Legally there can be no consent if she was too intoxicated.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

fields said:


> Mohammed drove by and said, hey come and have a ride with me. Look at my phone, I am an Uber driver.


So he managed to convince her to get in his car by stating he was an Uber driver - which is inline with what the story was about.. Sexual attacks by Uber drivers.

She agreed to be transported by him because she thought she was in a rideshare vehicle not just some random person stating I will take you home.


fields said:


> Mohammed Naveed happened years ago.


Does that diminish what he did? Because it was years ago, should ACA only report on sexual attacks within the last month? year? is there a time frame?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Thing said:


> Does that diminish what he did? Because it was years ago, should ACA only report on sexual attacks within the last month? year? is there a time frame?


I have grave doubts about this 'too intoxicated to give consent, therefore it must be rape', because people are held responsible for their actions whilst intoxicated. You can't have it both ways.

But putting that aside, tens of thousands of Uber trips are taken everyday and the most ACA can come up with in Sydney is a rape by a guy who wasn't even on an Uber trip and happened years ago. To me that proves Uber in Sydney is very safe indeed and ACA did not have a story.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

fields said:


> I have grave doubts about this 'too intoxicated to give consent, therefore it must be rape', because people are held responsible for their actions whilst intoxicated. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> But putting that aside, tens of thousands of Uber trips are taken everyday and the most ACA can come up with in Sydney is a rape by a guy who wasn't even on an Uber trip and happened years ago. To me that proves Uber in Sydney is very safe indeed and ACA did not have a story.


This is the Law,the only way to "beat"it is to claim that one like to drive under influence and at the time of rape one was drunk too.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

fields said:


> I have grave doubts about this 'too intoxicated to give consent, therefore it must be rape', because people are held responsible for their actions whilst intoxicated. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> But putting that aside, tens of thousands of Uber trips are taken everyday and the most ACA can come up with in Sydney is a rape by a guy who wasn't even on an Uber trip and happened years ago. To me that proves Uber in Sydney is very safe indeed and ACA did not have a story.


Are you saying ACA is sensationalising . I'm shocked & horrified 










ACA always provide a balanced report, maybe a teensy weensy bit prejudiced, biased & untruthful


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

fields said:


> I have grave doubts about this 'too intoxicated to give consent, therefore it must be rape', because people are held responsible for their actions whilst intoxicated. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> But putting that aside, tens of thousands of Uber trips are taken everyday and the most ACA can come up with in Sydney is a rape by a guy who wasn't even on an Uber trip and happened years ago. To me that proves Uber in Sydney is very safe indeed and ACA did not have a story.


its all because sydney has drivers like me


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

fields said:


> I have grave doubts about this 'too intoxicated to give consent, therefore it must be rape', because people are held responsible for their actions whilst intoxicated. You can't have it both ways.


You can have doubts about it, but that is what the law is. People who are asleep can't consent to sex either, yet still face consequences if where they fell asleep is behind the wheel driving a car.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> You can have doubts about it, but that is what the law is. .


Laws can be unfair or unjust. This law will of course never be changed in the current political climate.

I pointed out a valid contradiction, which you countered by an absurd one.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

fields said:


> Laws can be unfair or unjust. This law will of course never be changed in the current political climate.
> 
> I pointed out a valid contradiction, which you countered by an absurd one.


Seriously, are you saying that you think someone having sex with a person who is blind drunk or asleep is acceptable conduct? Really? In the case of a person who is drunk or asleep and then raped, they are the *victim* of the criminal behaviour and have not done any harm to someone else. In the case of someone who is behind the wheel either drunk or asleep and then runs someone over, they are the *perpetrator *of the criminal behaviour and they have indeed done harm to someone else. To suggest that the drunk or asleep person should be treated the same in both circumstances is completely idiotic, and that's got nothing to do with politics.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Seriously, are you saying that you think someone having sex with a person who is blind drunk or asleep is acceptable conduct? Really? In the case of a person who is drunk or asleep and then raped, they are the *victim* of the criminal behaviour and have not done any harm to someone else. In the case of someone who is behind the wheel either drunk or asleep and then runs someone over, they are the *perpetrator *of the criminal behaviour and they have indeed done harm to someone else. To suggest that the drunk or asleep person should be treated the same in both circumstances is completely idiotic, and that's got nothing to do with politics.


so can we lodge sexual assault claim against them if them intoxicated biches start touching us while we driving?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

uber_driver said:


> so can we lodge sexual assault claim against them if them intoxicated biches start touching us while we driving?


If you had more evidence than your word then I don't see why not.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> If you had more evidence than your word then I don't see why not.


what evidence can most uber drivers provide?
nothing


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

every one talks about these assaults on women, I have been assaulted by gay people and robbed ,no one cares about drivers.I can inform that certain things have ocurred to me as a driver,but its all paxs,well i pulled the the pin so hard and know I dont uber as much.its both,and one female Uber driver which i met recently was assaulted and an attempted rape on her. So as far i am concerned its both sides that have rotten apples


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> every one talks about these assaults on women, I have been assaulted by gay people


I find that very difficult to believe. Unless of course Kevin Spacey was one of your pax.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

fields said:


> I find that very difficult to believe. Unless of course Kevin Spacey was one of your pax.


Either way,,I know what's true,so if u choose to believe it's up to you.It did happen and I know the lady quite well.
What I state here is actually happened,so I move on.



fields said:


> I find that very difficult to believe. Unless of course Kevin Spacey was one of your pax.


You can choose what to believe,you can plant the seed that you like about that,but I don't lie,I only know and it's fact.I have to state but I won't,choose to believe what you choose.All views welcomed


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Either way,,I know what's true,so if u choose to believe it's up to you.It did happen and I know the lady quite well.
> What I state here is actually happened,so I move on.


So you were sexually assaulted by a lady, whom you know. Can we by that infer you were not assaulted by a gay man nor a passenger.

Apologies to Kevin Spacey!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

fields said:


> So you were sexually assaulted by a lady, whom you know. Can we by that infer you were not assaulted by a gay man nor a passenger.
> 
> Apologies to Kevin Spacey!


Yes,I was,and another lady that I know as an Uber driver was sexually assaulted by a male paxs.Assaulted and touched by gays,also by the way when I also was a bouncer I was done the same way.I haven't got an issue with it,I was accustomed and used to it,my days at the old Greyhound,my days at the Prince of Wales on gay nights....I can go on and name more.Yes it's nothing unusual to me, actually I liked it,speaking in a weired way


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

fields said:


> Unless of course Kevin Spacey was one of your pax.


So he is the only gay man to have allegedly groped someone?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> So he is the only gay man to have allegedly groped someone?


Don't know,I know I was



uber_driver said:


> what evidence can most uber drivers provide?
> nothing


Two sides to every story


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> So he is the only gay man to have allegedly groped someone?


I take it humour is not one of your strongest points.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

fields said:


> I take it humour is not one of your strongest points.


Your post did not contain humour.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> I have been assaulted by gay people


Same, I've been propositioned, touched & groped by gay guys more than once whilst driving rideshare. I'm sure it happens quite a lot. Many guys wouldn't report it or make a complaint.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beepbeep41 said:


> It's called a payed endorsement...
> View attachment 167800


Wow! 10 yrs ago Cabcharge were touching $12 per share!! What a pack of Muppets!


----------

